# pkg and UPDATING integration?



## hedgehog (Feb 22, 2013)

Greetings.
pkg() is a great tool for installing and maintaining packages on the system, but I think there is something missing here. I wasn't able to find if it possible to integrate some kind of automatic rules depending on /usr/ports/UPDATING? Well, I know it is possible to view changes per port, but let's assume I maintain my own repo with packages and I've just updated, let's say, devel/gettext which required to rebuild every dependent on it package. So the repo now contains new gettext and couple of ports which were rebuilt without changing their portversions. Now I want to upgrade devel/gettext on some remote PC. I log into the PC and issue command:
`# pkg install gettext`

Is it possible to tell pkg to automatically re-install every package that depends on gettext without taking additional actions by the user?

There is another example:

```
20130203:
  AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  KDE SC ports have been updated to 4.9.5. kdemultimedia4, kdenetwork4,
  kde-runtime and kde-workspace ports have been split, they must be
  deinstalled before running any port upgrade tool:

  # pkg_delete -f kdemultimedia-4\* kdenetwork-4\* \
    kde-workspace-4\* kde-runtime-4\*
```
In this case it would be very useful to add these rules as metadata to the package itself to let the pkg handle it on its own.


----------

